# $400,000 5 story squarium



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

http://ifitshipitshere.blogspot.com/2012/02/footballer-thierry-henry-to-add-5-story.html


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Waaoooow!!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

How will u clean it? Lol


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

"One tank designer, who asked not to be named, said: ‘Our client list tends to be male-dominated and they are looking for status symbols and showpieces."

Sadly it will probably become one big killing machine with trophy fish being killed by the dozens as disposable status symbols.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you can get certified to scuba, or get a scuba diver to clean it. I could see a whole bunch of saltwater fish going in to that don't together, and killing each other. triggers eatting chromis, and then the dude going oh well I can buy some more.. but they won't even cycle the tank.....


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Really? Isn't he going to be paying somebody else for upkeep and maintenance, and I would think they would know what they're doing as far as stocking. It's four stacked tanks, so he could have a variety without going into "bloodbath" territory. 

I don't think I want one of those for myself, I'll take that aquascaped pond from awhile back instead. XD


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

That looks like a project for the guys off of Tanked. I'd hate to see what the monthly costs would be to maintain it and power consumption.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

According to the article, it will actually be composed of 4 stacked tanks that give the illusion of one giant tank but make it easier to maintain. Anyone with that kind of cash isn't maintaining their own tanks, I'm sure the fish will be fine.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol!! Ggggooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!


----------

